# Benötige Hilfe Sony DSC P51



## goldi (10. Januar 2004)

An alle Forum Mitglieder,

wer kann mir helfen,die oben genannte Kamera richtig einzustellen,möchte Fotos machen für HP.
Bilder sind von meinem HUnd,und der Sitz nicht immer gerade ruhig.Kann ich mit der Kamera auf gute Bilder machen wenn er zum Beispiel rennt.

Über INfos wäre ich dankbar

Gruss
Goldi


----------



## Vitalis (10. Januar 2004)

Hi Goldi,
Du solltest uns schon noch etwas genauer erklären, womit Du beim Fotografieren Deines Hundes nun eigentlich Probleme hast. 

Sind die Bilder etwa unscharf, wenn er rennt? Dann mußt Du irgendwie für viel Licht sorgen oder mit Blitz fotografieren. Will er nicht stillhalten, dann gib ihm was  zu fressen oder so.. 

Also erzähl einfach mal, wo es hakt.

Gruß,
Vita


----------

